# Teddy



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

does it seem like overkill?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pamela:* I'm glad Teddy had the SA test done as scheduled today! I hope he's feeling okay. I know you'll give him lots of TLC as he heals up. From what you described, it sounds like the vet performed the test in the usual manner. I have no firsthand experience with it, but maybe some of the breeders on the forum will chime in to reassure you. I hope this wasn't an overly stressful day for Teddy, though I can imagine it may well have been for you. I'm sure if you contact Anita McKenna of the Watchung Mountain Poodle Club Rescue, she'll be as happy to answer any questions you have as she was to arrange for the test. Hope you and Teddy can get some rest. Got my fingers crossed for encouraging results! :hug:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Pamela, we are all here for you and hoping Teddy feels better soon. Praying that the results are good!
Hugs from Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope all is well with Teddy! Winston sends well wishes too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Generally the test is done with only local anesthetic and the skin removed is very shallow. It is not an incision, but the skin is punched with a small round tool akin to a tiny cookie cutter. Some do not need a stitch, some do.

I hope all goes well and that Teddy is as good as new in no time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie's SA was two small punches with locals. She had one stitch on each and there was no shaving. Glad you had it done and I hope it is negative.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's hope it is negative. It sounds like the vet took an extra sample or two so that other tests can be done without subjecting Teddy to another procedure.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Someone recently posted about their poodle having an SA test done (I think it was Sawyer?) and he also came home with stitches, one on his head even!

ETA: found the thread http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/22477-sawyers-trip-vet-3.html


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Generally the test is done with only local anesthetic and the skin removed is very shallow. It is not an incision, but the skin is punched with a small round tool akin to a tiny cookie cutter. Some do not need a stitch, some do.
> 
> I hope all goes well and that Teddy is as good as new in no time.


that is what Anita told me and why I was so surprised to see this - I guess I am being a worrying mom! He is throwing up now - poor baby! thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thank you all for your good wishes and prayers. I will let you know asap about the results - they didn't tell me how long it would take to get the results and he did take extra samples in case its negative for SA so that he could find out what is going on.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> tHe is throwing up now - poor baby!


So sorry to hear Teddy is vomiting. I think it best to call the vet to consult with him. I hope you can get in touch with him soon! Feel better, Teddy!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Poor Teddy. I will remain praying for him and you. I sure hope the test results come back negative. I hope he is feeling better now. I can be of no help about the procedure. Did you talk to Anita? Interested to hear her thoughts.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Teddy isn't feeling too well. I'm hopeful the biopsy will return negative. We had a dog with SA many years ago, a couple of them actually. It's certainly nothing fatal. However, it is a good idea to consult with a groomer to create a solid plan of action for keeping the dog's pores clear and exfoliating the skin often if by some chance Teddy is diagnosed with SA.

We had a black spoo named Francesca who had a pretty bad case of SA. I will tell you that one of the best forms of treatment is to wash the dog with a hypoallergenic shampoo first, dry them off, and then rub/massage the dog down with a good oil, then let the oil seep into the dog's skin, exfoliate the dog's skin with your hands, and then finally wash the dog with a good dishwashing liquid like Dawn. We found this helped a lot and that her hair would grow back. You'd want to do this every two weeks if you can. In terms of oils, you can use Kerry lotion oil or a good oil like Avon oil that can help exfoliate the skin. This type of treatment was certainly effective for Francesca. Again, it also depends on how severe the SA is. Fresca had a pretty severe case. Before this treatment, her head was almost completely bald and she had patches of hair missing from her legs as well. The treatment grew almost all of the hair back.

However, I'll keep my fingers crossed that Teddy is just fine. I just wanted to try and put your mind at ease that SA can be managed without a big fuss.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Praying for you, Teddy and a negative SA result!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

TheBigRoo said:


> I'm so sorry that Teddy isn't feeling too well. I'm hopeful the biopsy will return negative. We had a dog with SA many years ago, a couple of them actually. It's certainly nothing fatal. However, it is a good idea to consult with a groomer to create a solid plan of action for keeping the dog's pores clear and exfoliating the skin often if by some chance Teddy is diagnosed with SA.
> 
> We had a black spoo named Francesca who had a pretty bad case of SA. I will tell you that one of the best forms of treatment is to wash the dog with a hypoallergenic shampoo first, dry them off, and then rub/massage the dog down with a good oil, then let the oil seep into the dog's skin, exfoliate the dog's skin with your hands, and then finally wash the dog with a good dishwashing liquid like Dawn. We found this helped a lot and that her hair would grow back. You'd want to do this every two weeks if you can. In terms of oils, you can use Kerry lotion oil or a good oil like Avon oil that can help exfoliate the skin. This type of treatment was certainly effective for Francesca. Again, it also depends on how severe the SA is. Fresca had a pretty severe case. Before this treatment, her head was almost completely bald and she had patches of hair missing from her legs as well. The treatment grew almost all of the hair back.
> 
> However, I'll keep my fingers crossed that Teddy is just fine. I just wanted to try and put your mind at ease that SA can be managed without a big fuss.


that sounds like a good treatment - the problem is that I can't physically bathe him that often - I have a very bad back - I can't afford to take him to the groomer either that often - I just don't know what i am going to do if he has SA - I tried walking the two of them yesterday and I suffered for it later and today - he has so much energy that he can't help pulling me evenwhen he is in heel - I just can't walk very fast! lol I don't suppose the couple who are interested in him will take him if he has SA and that puts me back to where I was with him needing more exercise. Anita said they would not be able to rehome him if he has SA. I just wish I could still do a good brisk walk for a mile like I used to! Its so hard being limited this way! Oh I am whining now - sorry! I will jsut have to believe that it will all work out


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> that sounds like a good treatment - the problem is that I can't physically bathe him that often - I have a very bad back - I can't afford to take him to the groomer either that often - I just don't know what i am going to do if he has SA - I tried walking the two of them yesterday and I suffered for it later and today - he has so much energy that he can't help pulling me evenwhen he is in heel - I just can't walk very fast! lol I don't suppose the couple who are interested in him will take him if he has SA and that puts me back to where I was with him needing more exercise. Anita said they would not be able to rehome him if he has SA. I just wish I could still do a good brisk walk for a mile like I used to! Its so hard being limited this way! Oh I am whining now - sorry! I will jsut have to believe that it will all work out


*Pamela*: I so wish things were easier for you! Please just be careful not to injure yourself while trying to exercise Teddy. Depending on what the test results reveal, we can focus on other alternatives. Yes, it could prove tough to re-home a poodle with SA poodle--some rescues won't as a matter of policy, but I also hear some will, though it could take a long time. Once again I ask you to try not to despair, hard as it is! I remain convinced there's enough good will and inventiveness here to somehow help you and Teddy. I'm so very sorry for the difficult time you're having. I wish I lived nearby so I could help you more! Thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there a possibility you could create a run area or exercise area for him where you could just let him loose with his energy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Is there a possibility you could create a run area or exercise area for him where you could just let him loose with his energy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


he has a nice yard - but he wont run unless Ginger runs with him and she don wanna! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Pamela*: I so wish things were easier for you! Please just be careful not to injure yourself while trying to exercise Teddy. Depending on what the test results reveal, we can focus on other alternatives. Yes, it could prove tough to re-home a poodle with SA poodle--some rescues won't as a matter of policy, but I also hear some will, though it could take a long time. Once again I ask you to try not to despair, hard as it is! I remain convinced there's enough good will and inventiveness here to somehow help you and Teddy. I'm so very sorry for the difficult time you're having. I wish I lived nearby so I could help you more! Thinking of you and hoping for the best.


Thanks for the encouragement - my son put a bag of salt on my porch with a cup to put on the ice on steps and Teddy got into and ripped it up now the salt is all over - I swept it up and tried to put a baby gate across that area - lets see if he manages to get that over too! lol he is so high energy!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yes - he tore up the paper cup also!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> oh yes - he tore up the paper cup also!


Your Teddy is a silly boy, Pamela! And he's also a lucky one. Here's some news to share that might lift your heart.

If and when you decide to re-home Teddy, I have located a Poodle Rescue that is willing to take him, SA positive or not. In fact, they have a spoo with them now who has SA! I have known of this Poodle Rescue's good works for years. I assure you they are a reliable, established rescue who do the very best for the poodles entrusted to their care. I will send you their contact info via PM. Pamela, I just want you to know what I keep saying is so; THERE IS HELP available for Teddy, just so you know you have options. I will do whatever I can to assist you in taking advantage of them, as you choose. 

_Dear Debbie
Yes we can help. I actually have a wonderful girl SP named Josie that is being treated for SA right now so am familiar with the needs. They can hang out together. 

May I suggest that first we get the results and then let me reach out to the
poodle networking group I am part of to see if any of my counterparts in the
northeast would like to work with this boy. If not, then we can bring him
down here.

Would you please approach your friend and let her know that help is near?
_


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you, Chagall's mom*

Chagall's mom..
You are a such an amazing person, with a generous heart, a willing spirit and a tenacious can-do attitude! 
Pamela and Teddy couldn't be in better hands if they searched high and low; they are so very lucky.
I know you will be able to help find a solution to the Teddy conundrum. 
I thank you for all you do!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom; you're awesome. But Pamela it's true, we're all poodle lovers so you're among friends and a solution will be found.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You people are so nice, but *it's all about the wonderful works of Poodle Rescue.* Something many of us have seen before, either when adopting a poodle or getting support for one in need of care. It's those down in the trenches, doing the hard and good work of caring for poodles in need of new homes, safe haven, medical care or rehabilitation who are praiseworthy. I think they deserve and earn our support, financial and otherwise. Everyone has something to give, whether it's connecting people to rescue, pitching in to help with the poodles, donating needed items or funds. It's the collaboration of all who come here to support and enjoy poodles together. When you have a poodle, you are truly never alone. Total poodle love-fest, that's what it is!!:nod:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's Mom, YOU ROCK!!! You definately are a 'no problem is insurmountable' kind of person. I respect your strength and love your compassionate wisdom in helping Pam and Teddy. I believe in the 'Golden Rule' but you live by it! Thank You,
From
Laurel & Molly


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hugs to Teddy, I am sure it stressed him AND you out! Let's hope the results are good.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes Debbie, thanks for keeping us posted! You are absolutely awesome!
Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Debbie - I have to say again what a wonderful person you are - so caring and helpful and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your help! I love al lyou wonderful poodle people on here and I am so glad to know you and be on here with you all! I havent heard from the vet yet but will let you know as soon as I do!
thanks and love
Pam and Teddy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone - still have not heard the results of Teddy's SA test but the people who are interested in him are coming to visit tomorrow. I should hear soon.
Pam


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I too have been watching this story along with everyone else....

I'm wondering, this doesn't help with the SA (if it's actually present) or the financial difficulties and commitments of two standards, but I wonder how Teddy would be for you if he was thoroughly excercised on a regular basis?...

I think you've said you have very limited space, and can't physically control Teddy, but what about a doggee treadmill?

What if we tried making a collection to purchase you guys a treadmill?

I'm seeing the HEALTHY and HUMANE use of these more and more, and although at first I was opposed to them and could only think of training fighting dogs with them, I now see they have a genuine and good purpose in responsible dog ownership as well.

I just thought I'd bring the idea up since it might have a new avenue for answers, you've already gone such a long haul with Teddy.

Rebecca


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Well, I too have been watching this story along with everyone else....
> 
> I'm wondering, this doesn't help with the SA (if it's actually present) or the financial difficulties and commitments of two standards, but I wonder how Teddy would be for you if he was thoroughly excercised on a regular basis?...
> 
> ...




aww Thanks Rebecca for the thoughts and ideas. Actually we tried the tread mill - once or twice but I don't have a place for it - we've actually got it out to throw out - I would use it too but it was in the basement and its too cold in winter and too hot in summer lol. Actually Teddy has a lovely yard but he wont run and play unless Ginger or I run with him -- Derek, the man who is interested in him - said he ran with his poodle until she was 10. She lived to 17 which is really great. I do get to let them run in the woods if I can make it up the ledge to the back and the snow is not too deep. I mean he is not a terrible boy - he just gets into mischief and it makes me think he needs more exercise -I am having trouble walking between my breathing and my hips, knees and feet! lol I am falling apart! Ginger loves to walk too - I feel bad for both of them but she seems to be just as happy laying on her bed in my room when I am resting or reading or watching tv. He will lay down too but then he starts to pace and I know his energy is building up. uh-oh I just put them out for their "last call" and I hear Ginger up there barking!! gotta go get'em in! thanks!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

PS it is very hard for me to walk with both dogs - the slightest pull gives me terrible shoulder pain. oh well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Hi everyone - still have not heard the results of Teddy's SA test but the people who are interested in him are coming to visit tomorrow. I should hear soon.
> Pam


*Pamela*: I hope it's love-at-first-sight for Teddy and his potential new owners when they meet. And that we'll soon have nothing but good news about Teddy's health too. :clover:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Pamela*: I hope it's love-at-first-sight for Teddy and his potential new owners when they meet. And that we'll soon have nothing but good news about Teddy's health too. :clover:


me too!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Well today's visit was wonderful! What a lovely couple they are and they are definitely poodle people like us! They LOVED Teddy (and Ginger LOL) and we had a great visit. Now we wait for the results of the biopsy. If it wern't for that I think they would have asked me to let them take him today. Funny, he drank water and upchucked a little when they were here and it didn't fase them! They said their Sadie threw up a lot like Teddy does somtime. I really liked them a lot. I hope he doesnt have SA!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *Pamela,* that's FANTASTIC!! You just made my day!! You knew Teddy was real lovable, today's visit provided it! Whoopie!:whoo:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great to hear. I hope they will find it in their hearts and abilities to adopt him no matter what the biopsy results show.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> That is great to hear. I hope they will find it in their hearts and abilities to adopt him no matter what the biopsy results show.


I have a feeling they wont but I could be wrong. I keep going on line to research his skin problem and cant find much except SA - I hope he doesnt have it but I can't imaging what else it could be - I was hoping maybe it was some skin damage from when he had sarcoptic manage over five years ago when I first got him - or sun damage because his hair is so very light in the area of the specs - I am feeling so impatient about getting the results! wish they would call.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh *Pamela,* that's FANTASTIC!! You just made my day!! You knew Teddy was real lovable, today's visit provided it! Whoopie!:whoo:


yes they really loved him - they loved Ginger too - asked if they could have them both lol - I wish the results would come in!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am crossing my fibers that you get good news today.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Update - still no results from the SA test back - told the vet no more testing until I speak with him on Friday when he gets his stiches out - if its not SA - and I think that would most likely be the most serious cause - I don't think he needs a bunch of testing because it doesnt itch - it does not bother him and I only noticed it because of his very light hair near his tail. It is going away again too. So hoping the next update I have is a good one!!! He derserves his new home with plenty of room to run and Derek said he would walk him 3 miles a day! wow! that would be great! talk soon!
Pam


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Sending very good vibes to both you and Teddy, Pamela! 

Good move not having your vet over-test. I imagine if you're going to this vet, you trust them, however there are too many vets out there who just love to test, test, test, and continue testing simply to rack up the vet bills and at the very end of it all, you still have no diagnosis. Even if these people are the nicest vets in the world, don't let them do that to you or Teddy! There's no reason for unnecessary testing. 

Francesca, our black female that we had many years ago suffered from rather severe SA but before we knew what it was, our vet at the time kept us coming back for cultures and tests followed by more tests. $25 charges to turn on a woodlamp or swab a culture. Ridiculous. 

Obviously, we know a lot more about poodle health now than we did back then, but no vet should be performing tests simply because they can. There should be good reason for them.

I trust you, definitely, but just make sure your vet isn't trying to take advantage of you and the situation.

I'm sure Teddy will have a great life regardless of where he is!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I know very little about SA. Is it something that goes away without treatment? I hope the fact that Teddy is improving means this is not SA.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually the vet that did the biopsy is new and I really don't know him - I have a concern that he is a new Dr and wants to do all the new testing - even if its not necessary - a little overkill maybe - I mean he did two punch holes for the SA test and also did two more where he has no spots. I am sure he means well but he will have to learn when its not a serious thing not to go overboard. I will want to know exactly what he is testing for if he still wants to send out the other samples. If its not something serious I really can't afford to pay for more tests. I am soooo greatful to Anita from the Poodle Rescur in NJ for paying for the SA test and to all you on here who contributed! thanks again. Still havent heard anything. I hope they will have the results tomorrow when we go.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Poodlelvr said:


> I know very little about SA. Is it something that goes away without treatment? I hope the fact that Teddy is improving means this is not SA.


No SA is not something that will go away. The vet said it was no big deal - just using a special shampoo - but when I went on line it seemed a lot more involved than that....unless being a new vet he know of some new treatments that work better. Will ask him if Teddy has it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

well Teddy got his stitches out today and that's it! no results yet and the vet said he called the Lab that Anita wanted it sent to and they said another 1-2 weeks - I never heard of waiting a month for a lab test - has anyone else? They must be a very busy lab - oh well there is nothing I can do. I did tell him that Teddy's adoption is hinging on the results.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a quick turn around now, so that you will know and won't be in limbo. I hate that feeling of not knowing. Once you know you can make a plan... Hoping for the best!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*Teddy! Good news!*

The vet just called me and Teddy does not have SA! isnt that wonderful?!!! He has a little skin infection and will be on antibiotics for 3 weeks. I emailed Derek and am waiting to see what they want to do. I am soooo happy my spoo boy doesnt have that nasty skin disease! I hope this means he has his new forever home with plenty of love and exercise! Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

What a blessing! I am so relieved for you and happy for Teddy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> The vet just called me and Teddy does not have SA! isnt that wonderful?!!! He has a little skin infection and will be on antibiotics for 3 weeks. I emailed Derek and am waiting to see what they want to do. I am soooo happy my spoo boy doesnt have that nasty skin disease! I hope this means he has his new forever home with plenty of love and exercise! Will keep you all posted!


*Pamela*: I am over-the-moon happy for the great news!! I just know things are going to work out beautifully for Teddy now. You really did right by him, he's a lucky boy!:dance2::elephant::cheers2::whoo:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so happy for you and for Teddy - I do hope everything goes smoothly now. You will miss him, but there will be such relief knowing he is happy, running and playing for hours every day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's the best news I've heard all week!!!!!:amen: 
Hopefully, Teddy is on his way to a great home where you can be happy for him!


P.S. Maybe you can get his new owners to join us here and they can share Teddy's new life with us here at PF?




:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

That's great news Pamela!! I'm guessing his potential new family will take him now, how wonderful, they seem like such a great fit for him.
Eclipse


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Wonderful! I am so happy this has worked out for you and Teddy. Please continue to keep us updated on Teddy's story and yours. What a happy outcome!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome news! So happy for both of you. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That's the best news I've heard all week!!!!!:amen:
> Hopefully, Teddy is on his way to a great home where you can be happy for him!
> 
> 
> ...





Yes please do. We kind of think we know him now


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So happy to hear this. I wish Stella and Carley's first mom's could have seen them yesterday playing in the snow... it would have melted their hearts. If you get Teddy in the right home, he will be so happy. Sometimes giving them up is the most loving thing you can do for them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great news. Hopefully this starts a new chapter for him that will be all good things.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks everyone! they want to take him for a two week trial - lets hope he is a good boy!! and he is happy (thats the most important thing!)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure they will fall completely in love with him. Bless you for doing what it best for him, I know how hard it must be. I am so happy to hear he just has a skin infection, what a relief.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you can go on poodle pictures and see his first picture at his new home. Havnet heard today yet but he had a good trip and did very well in their car - cant wait to hear from Derek today how his first nite was!


----------

